# big turbo moved to the side?



## cryptopsy (Jul 11, 2017)

What are your thoughts about moving the turbo position to the side where the battery is? Since i would be making or buying an exhaust manifold fitting a larger flange, then I might as well just make it so that the turbo sits beside the motor instead of behind it?

The downside is exhaust gases have to travel farther to spin the turbine, but the intake distance is shorter, so maybe the lag is not so bad? With a big turbo you get a late response either way, and one solution with be a shot of NOS to help the turbo get to the right RPM to produce power. Why not add a little on top of that, if you're going to mitigate it with a shot of NOS.

I'm not exactly sure what the future holds for this little car. But I have it planned like a dreamer. Maybe I'll want to swap the engine later and everything will be easier to service. For example, it was a pain in the ass just changing the flex pipe - not something i could have done at home. If the lambda or temp sensors back there dies it will be the same kind of pain in the ass.


----------



## alexgreyhead (Oct 12, 2015)

IANAE (I am not an expert), and these are just some rambling thoughts; my first thoughts about this would be that you're adding complex pipework - a custom-fabricated welded stainless steel fannymould - which needs to either fully support the turbo's weight on the exhaust studs, or needs to mount onto another part of the engine to support its weight. Either way, it will need to have some significant strength in the right places to last 10, 50, 100k+ miles...

In any case, you're adding complexity and pipework on the exhaust side, although that's not automatically a bad thing...

From looking at the R32 Turbo folks over in the US, a big issue seems to be pipework routing and making sure hoses don't blow off under boost; if you can find someone who you trust to do a good job of building a manifold and pipework to relocate the turbo to the battery area, I think it might have a lot of potential...

/Al


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

What the...... is this an existing 1.8t big turbo build you are inspired by or are you just trying to invent something new?

I wrote a massive post but deleted it all, as I don't have any real world experience so want to see how your build goes.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Google "1.8T Sidewinder" it's been done plenty of times 8)


----------



## cryptopsy (Jul 11, 2017)

StuartDB said:


> What the...... is this an existing 1.8t big turbo build you are inspired by or are you just trying to invent something new?


I have seen some people do it, yes.

























The price of methanol is cheap here. I would just remove the FMICs and feed it directly to the TB. If that's a stupid idea i could always just install an aftermarket FMIC instead of the stock whimpy FMICs.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Wow what power are they? There's an abundance of 600+ 1.8t BT strokers with conventional manifolds and garrat turbo's are they like 800bhp or something for a drag strip?


----------



## Madmax199 (Jun 14, 2015)

StuartDB said:


> Wow what power are they? There's an abundance of 600+ 1.8t BT strokers with conventional manifolds and garrat turbo's are they like 800bhp or something for a drag strip?


Those are GT35 GT40 range size turbos, so moving a lot of CFM (power), but also very late in the powerband. I'd say 700-up HP setups for drag racing only.... who in their right mind would do a sidewinder except for drag-only setup where where spool characteristics is not a concern.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

I'm loving the air filter 










It feels like a fire waiting to happen.


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

cryptopsy said:


>


That a v6 turbo


----------

